# Summary of 2009's Party What worked and didn't



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I love everything, especially the bride & groom trophy...very cute. I may try to incorporate your toe tag idea this year. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it. A little more detail on the toe tag was that we also used a standard hole punch and those little stick on reinforcement deals. They really added a bunch, couple that with a ivory or linen paper to print them on, and you have the look and feel of authenticity. 

I went ahead and removed all our text and saved a high res PDF then uploaded that in case you wanted to save / print it. It is ~25 MB.

http://www.piegdon.com/scott/images/halloween/2009/BlankToeTags.pdf

They are three to a sheet, (don't for get to cut out the little diamonds by the perforation marks.) and have fun!

Also, I live in Mundy Township, so I have that on there - if you want a copy with your township on there, just lemme know.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks  I appreciate it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, very impressive and creative! Love the trophies!
Thanks for sharing 
What's your theme for this year?


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Wonderful job on every aspect of throwing a great Halloween party! Particularly love your trophies & invitations. 
I collect all kinds of recipes- that Apple Pie drink is definitely going in the folder. Re: using Everclear- the 190 proof or the mere 150?


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Marie Roget said:


> Re: using Everclear- the 190 proof or the mere 150?


Unfortunately the 190 is still illegal in Michigan last I checked... We used the "mere" 150.. heh!


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> What's your theme for this year?


Thanks for the complements. 

For this year, we haven't settled 100% yet (it's making me nervous) but I think we are going to go further down the massacre road (more-so on the invites along the lines of a murderer running loose and just slaying people) OR the insane asylum. Which I really want to do, but don't want to do it 1/2 way. As I continue down the road, I will post some more.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well we are all anxiously waiting to steal....oops hear your plans for this year 

MsM


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Peniwize the Clown said:


> Glad to hear it. A little more detail on the toe tag was that we also used a standard hole punch and those little stick on reinforcement deals. They really added a bunch, couple that with a ivory or linen paper to print them on, and you have the look and feel of authenticity.
> 
> I went ahead and removed all our text and saved a high res PDF then uploaded that in case you wanted to save / print it. It is ~25 MB.
> 
> ...


Do you mind changing the pdf to say "Wallburg Township" and then posting it again for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## kym (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you did an amazing job!!! I love the trophies too. I also like that you included what didn't work for you because I always find it more helpful than anything. 

I love the toetag idea...I think I am going to try to use those as invitations instead and laminate them by using clear contact paper on either side.

I wish there were more people near me that loves halloween as much as you do...


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> Do you mind changing the pdf to say "Wallburg Township" and then posting it again for me? Thanks so much!


Done! 

http://www.piegdon.com/scott/images/halloween/2009/WallburgToeTags.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

great stuff! the toe tag idea to get people to play the game - brilliant fun! thanks for sharing all of your wonderful creations!


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> What's your theme for this year?


We got it figured out! Check out the post here!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh my goodness! I loved the trophies and that toe tag is great. Thanks so much for sharing. Of course I will be borrowing some of those ideas That acting out death thing sounds like fun, did you find that everyone was willing to go along with it*


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> did you find that everyone was willing to go along with it


First, thanks for all the warm words from everyone! 

Spookilicious mama.. Not everyone was willing, especially at first. I remember about mid way through the party, I asked my sister-in-law who was doing the winking to get them going to let people know what they were playing for. A $100 Best Buy gift card!

After that, everything picked up, and it kind of fueled itself. As people got more involved, people kept trying harder. It got quite competitive. 

This year (and my advice for others) I am going to ask the winker to start with specific people that I feel will try hard no matter what. To raise that bar earlier. 

Overall, the event was a HUGE hit.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

This is a *perfect* example of why I 

LOVE THIS SITE!!!!

The people here are sooooo very willing to share their brains and creativity with those of us who aren't as brainy or creative.

Peniwize, thanks so much for taking the time to post your talent and experience. The party sounds amazing, from the invites to the trophies.


----------



## Nightmare_trance (Sep 10, 2008)

Peniwize,

Really appreciate the post. I think it is the push I needed to have an adult party this year. 

Thanks!

Neil


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It sounds awesome!!!!Love the wedding cake topper revamp!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am stealing your Random Death Contest idea.. I think that is great, but then again, I think the whole thing you just post is just plain FAB. Now... If I could get some ideas going for this bloody Twilight-Halloween theme that would just be peachy keen. (LOL)


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, and glad you enjoyed it!

My wife and I were tossing around a True Blood theme that show just lends itself so nicely to a easy setup. Swampy decorations, maybe a big Merlots sign, bottles with True Blood labels, and all black contact lenses. heh I will toss around some ideas for Twilight as well with her - she is more of a fan of that series than I am.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like all of your ideas  I wish I knew more people to really get into it, but I just have about 8 people from my family to come. So I do what I can but wish for more, like what you have done. On your pic with the backside of the invite and the 2 skellys, I LOL'd so hard, its such a great picture. I too paint figures so it was great to see your modded cake topper, it looked awesome. 

My punch I made for last year was horrible, lol, so Ill try with the cider recipe you posted, it sounded yummy. I like the idea for the mini hotdogs and meatballs, what kind of hotdogs did you use and how did you cook them?


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks! About the attendees, our first couple years were just about 8-10 people. The last couple, I just started inviting everyone and anyone I interacted with. (All the way down to the local gas station attendants that I chat with.) I have actually made friends at my Halloween party's of late 

Sweet that you paint mini's too - PM me some pics 

Regarding the hot dogs, My wife uses Smokey Links (Hillshire Farms) and meatballs from GFS (Gorden's Food Service). Mix that up with a good BBQ sauce and add a little brown sugar. Throw it all together in a slow cooker and turn it on low for a few hours.

Happy Haunting.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have anything to say that hasn't already been said - great party, great thread, thanks so much for all of it! But specifically, BRILLIANCE on the cake topper. I'm doing a virtual bow to you right now.


----------



## JootiJazz (Oct 9, 2009)

*PDF file*

Hi! I love your ideas and have to admit, I plan on stealing some of them. Is there any way I can have your actual file that you made the tag in? I have the full Adobe CS3 package (if it was made there). 

If not, would you mind changing the township to GEAUGA COUNTY?

THANKS! Keep posting all the good stuff!

jootijazz


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

mysterymaiden said:


> ...But specifically, BRILLIANCE on the cake topper...


Thank you very much! That made me smile!


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

JootiJazz said:


> Hi! I love your ideas and have to admit, I plan on stealing some of them.


Thank you very much and have fun! It's not stealing though... heh - that is why I posted it 



JootiJazz said:


> Is there any way I can have your actual file that you made the tag in? I have the full Adobe CS3 package (if it was made there).


Done! PSD with layers



JootiJazz said:


> If not, would you mind changing the township to GEAUGA COUNTY?


I also went ahead and changed the text in the one that is uploaded. The name of the area is about three layers up from the bottom of each of the "Tag 1, 2, 3" folders. All the rest of the text (including the random deaths we settled on (and some we didn't) are in there too.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a great post...thank you so much for sharing your wonderful ideas. This year will be our first party, and I think it will be 10-15 people...so nothing too big. I love your toe tag idea. I also loved seeing your trophies...the Crystal Skull vodka one was excellent! I think we might try your toe tag idea as well as the Random Death Contest. You did excellent work on your party...I look forward to hearing about this year's party afterward!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

What a great idea! Thanks for the wealth of knowledge, Peniwize!

Last year we had some great new additions, thanks to my hubby!

Our dancefloor was amazing! 

My husband did lots of decoration with colored accent lighting and outdoor string lights.

As far as food and drink; we had some disgusting creature egg shots and the Zombie Virus Punch.

The only thing that didn't "work" was attendance. We were living about 40 miles north of the city and people just didn't want to make the drive. We're used having between 80 and 100 guests. But, we've moved into town now, and we're pretty sure attendance will come back up this year.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

love love love the wedding topper trophy! That is a classic. We had a our first party last year cause it fell on Saturday, always wanted to have one on Halloween. It was a huge hit and we also played the winking game and that was also a big hit. Will have another one cause everyone had such a great time. I think it will be better not having it on Halloween. It was to much and in between tots coming to the door and trying to get ready for the party was way to crazy.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Shannie, please share what your "egg shot" was. i need a disgusting shot for the Tempt you Fate game and my does that look grosssss!!!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Peniwize the Clown said:


> First - it was an absolutely great time! 35 attendees (most since we have been doing it) and I owe soo much to this board! So I am here, in the mood to start thinking about 2010 and decided to give back for a change and post some of the highlights from the party.
> 
> Things that worked VERY well:
> 
> ...


This is just awesome.


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks very much - this year, we have blown it up 2x as large. I will be posting a retrospective of it as well. You can see what we planned for this year here!

For the most part - it's all as designed, some things have grown, some disappeared. In the flury of it all now - with only two weeks out - so haven't had time to post.


----------



## kkat (Oct 21, 2010)

This is my first time posting and my first Halloween Party! I love your toe tag idea...if it's not too much trouble could you put Adams County? I really appreciate it!
Your trophies are awesome too! Very talented.Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hattrick10 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Toe Tag*

I too would love a toe tag that reads "Monroe County". Thanks in advance if you have the time... If you are anything like me, you've saved all the hard prep work till now, and it feels like there isn't enough time in the day!!!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Lots of good tips, and lots of inspiration!

For me, one sticking point is the last hour before the party. Too many things to do at once (like last-minute food prep), and no time to put on my costume. So this year we're going to have our party helper (server / bartender) come an hour early.

The other tricky thing was the costume contest. So many good costumes deserved recognition, and we only had a top prize. We did voting by loudest clapping, since our guests don't all know each other, but I'm wondering if there's a better way.


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Guys, sorry I missed this earlier in the week - as you are probably also in the party setup mode full bore like us, I hope you understand. Also, we have two children who have their birthdays mid October, so we usually can't start decorating until after that, which makes the last two weeks painful  But I love it!!!

Needless to say - here are your requests:

Adams County

Monroe County

Enjoy! And happy haunting.


----------

